# Blackfin 29 Combi - Needs Diesels Rebuilt



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Good evening gang,

I'm looking at getting a Blackfin 29' Express w/ Volvo Penta turbos. The engines need to be pulled and rebuilt - the PO really did a number on one of them. I am looking for recommendations for a shop near Houston to do the work. They are small engines - 235's

Thanks!
James


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you get a good deal because if that's how they took care of the engines then how do you think they took care of the whole boat!


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah it's a weird deal - but an attractive price $4,500. I'm looking at buying it from a gent in Dallas who bought it from a gent in Alabama that was born in 1946. So I think the original owner let the boat sit for too long and the engines wouldn't turn anymore :-( The guy in Dallas tore into one of them and took the heads off. He got the crank turning free and then ran out of steam. I'm sure I'm in for a beating getting the fuel system in good shape, engines and transmissions, and wiring + who knows what. 

Thanks
James


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Good luck. You are gonna need it.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Call Steve Ager


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Timora,

I'll try to find his number somewhere out there on the 'net.

Yeah this boat is a risk - we'll see.

Cheers
James


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Might want to:
1. Check the price of a rebuild minus he core reimbursement before deciding to rebuild these actual motors. . 
2. Think about going back with Cummins 330's for added speed. The 29' will scoot with Cummins power.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I have built several boats from the hull up but that job scares the bejeebers out of me. I would recommend you check out the 'Blue Book boat values' to see what it's worth when completely redone. Then do an estimate on your cost of the rebuild - then double that to cover what you didn't know you didn't know 

Please post lots of pics if you go for it. I like boat builders (re-builders) with big stones.
Best Wishes!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would call Jasper, see what kind of warranty he can get you on new reman. engines. Im not sure if many can do volvo engines.

http://www.jasperengines.com/index.php


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I like the core swap idea.

"Low Retail" NADA for the boat is $16,500

Doesn't give me much to work with.

But on the other hand, I've never even been close to being able to find a diesel express for <$40,000 Maybe I'm not looking in the right places?

Cheers
James


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Just as a comparision, I sold my 1989 31' Rampage for $35,000 in 2009, and it was a great boat in VERY good condition, with diesels, chair, raft and everything ready to go. http://hopkinsre.com/boat/
The blackfin above looks like it could eat 30 grand real quick.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackfin a are a great boats. I had a 31 Combi and loved it. Agree with Empty Pockets. Cummins are a great fit for that hull. One major thing you need to do is have a moister meter test on the hull. Blackfins are a cored boats and some had moister in the coring. If no moister I'd say get it if you like a project. Good luck.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Ya 4500 seems high to me. Your going to have to refit it with new electronics too! Talking about a serious project however after its done you will know everything on the boat is new and in good working order since you just replaced it alll


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I would run, heck I have a 29' and if I knew then what I know now I would have run from it too. Good luck with whatever you do, and if you get it running I hope you enjoy it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You don't provide the model number of the engines, so my response can only be very general. 

Two rules of thumb. 

First, the value of older boats is all about the power train, the iron, not the hull. 

Second, there are few things in life more expensive than a cheap boat. 

For this example, run Forest, run. The rebuild costs are likely going to eat your lunch. End result will likely be investing 150% (or more) of the FMV of the rebuilt boat into rebuilding it.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

Let me chime in on this also. It looks like a money pit to me also. I bought an "inexpensive" diesel powered 33' boat a couple of years back and have already doubled the original selling price and it's still not where I'd like it to be. There are a lot of attractive deals on larger boats right now but be aware of the cost of owning an "in the water boat"!


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

the old Blackfins are good (solid not cored) fiberglass hulls BUT, those engines will cost a kings ransom to rebuild or replace. Elite Diesel in Houston is the factory auth service provider for Volvo-Penta. Considering the cost of rebuilding vs factory re-mans I'd go with the Cummins as others have suggested. If you're down for spending 100k on and old Blackfin then go for it. There are a TON of other (and larger) twin diesel express and convertible boats in good shape that can be bought for much less than what it'll cost you to get that one ship-shape. Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

tinyj said:


> the old Blackfins are good (solid not cored) fiberglass hulls BUT, those engines will cost a kings ransom to rebuild or replace. Elite Diesel in Houston is the factory auth service provider for Volvo-Penta. Considering the cost of rebuilding vs factory re-mans I'd go with the Cummins as others have suggested. If you're down for spending 100k on and old Blackfin then go for it. There are a TON of other (and larger) twin diesel express and convertible boats in good shape that can be bought for much less than what it'll cost you to get that one ship-shape. Good luck, whatever you decide.


Solid bottom but it can guarantee you the hull side are core. I repaired mine and can tell you for fact that sides and stern are cored.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

What year model is the boat? There was 3 generations of this boat. There were variations and changes in the hulls between gen 1 and gen 3. Gen 3 is the best btw. 
I used to own a 1996 29'. Awesome boat. Could have more for the money though, and if you're going to have one it needs to have Cummins (on the Texas coast)


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Not trying to hijack thread but how much of a speed advantage are we talking between the Cummins 330s compared to the Volvos he has? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaker_cc said:


> Not trying to hijack thread but how much of a speed advantage are we talking between the Cummins 330s compared to the Volvos he has?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6-8 knots. 
Cruise on my 29' FB was anywhere from 24-28 knots with Cummins 330's depending upon conditions, load, wind, and seas. 
You're cruising speed on those Volvos should be around 18 knots or so.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

They are probably lighter and better fuel mileage too huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaker_cc said:


> They are probably lighter and better fuel mileage too huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about weight but they are cheaper to maintain/fix and the fuel economy is better.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Talk to Tony. We have been very happy with his work on our CAT 3208.

http://www.motonauticamarine.com/home.html


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

If your planning on swapping power plants give Gatewoods a call in Rockport. They swapped my old Cummins for rebuilt Cummins and did a good job.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

I got some more information: The engines in the boat are TAMD 70C's

The spec for those is 270HP at 2500

Cheers
James


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Solid bottom but it can guarantee you the hull side are core. I repaired mine and can tell you for fact that sides and stern are cored.


When I saw the pics I thought at first it was one of the old Cary hulled Blackfins from the seventies. My mistake, those were 32' I believe. "Power Boat Guide" says that Blackfin never built a boat with a cored hull and that's where I got my info from. We were looking to buy one several years ago and looked over several examples but never got to the survey stage, ended up with a Bertram instead. Not disputing your word, I know Empty Pockets owned one also so, I guess "PBG" got it wrong.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Upgrades*

For a complete overhaul on both engines, you are looking at $25,000 plus all of the other repairs required. While $4500 sounds cheap at first, it won't be once you finish all the work.

Mike


----------



## Gilchrist (Aug 19, 2011)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Solid bottom but it can guarantee you the hull side are core. I repaired mine and can tell you for fact that sides and stern are cored.


David, what year was your Blackfin? Ours is a 1992, and it is not cored anywhere. Lots of thick glass all around. The main stringers are rotten in the back end, but they are still solid as a rock due to the thickness of the glass.


----------



## Gilchrist (Aug 19, 2011)

jamesw said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> 
> I got some more information: The engines in the boat are TAMD 70C's
> 
> ...


I don't know that I would run from the boat, but definitely don't expect to get it back in shape quick or cheap. Can you do the work, or most of the work yourself? It's gonna cost some money. I would not repair the Volvos, but would repower with Cummins. Gonna be pricey. If you are planning on a long refit, and if you are planning on keeping the boat for 15-20+ years, it's a nice platform for an economical sportfish.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Land and Sea always did a great job for a fair price back when I ran diesel boats. They did two overhauls for me and always finished when they said they would. Never a problem. http://landandseaservices.com/

But I have learned my lesson when it comes to fixer uppers.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Mine was a 1995. When installing underwater lights we drilled a whole and got through the glass into wood coring. Water ran out as soon as we hit the coring. Not sure on the early Fins. I know mine was. Not fun to fix. Not calling you out Tiny. Just saying what I know I saw. I for one have "0" issues with coring. Our boat now is cold molded meaning glass over wood. Big difference on this is how the draw the epoxy into the wood. Making it very very strong. I'd just highly recommend on any boat using a moisture meter.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

sylvan said:


> I have built several boats from the hull up but that job scares the bejeebers out of me. I would recommend you check out the 'Blue Book boat values' to see what it's worth when completely redone. Then do an estimate on your cost of the rebuild - then double that to cover what you didn't know you didn't know
> 
> Please post lots of pics if you go for it. I like boat builders (re-builders) with big stones.
> Best Wishes!


Could be fun but WILL be a lot more $ than you think. If you are serious get a survey. You will probably be shocked by what is wrong with the boat. Blisters, stringer integrity, deck delamination , Assume wiring will have to be redone. New electronics and gauges will be 10k if you are going to fish way out offshore. Fuel tank should be pulled . All new hoses. If you are handy you can do a lot (Sylvan) but you are always better off trying to find a boat someone else has redone unless that is the boat you want to keep for a long time. If you go offshore a lot you will soon want bigger. Complete rebuilds used to be 2k per cylinder. Suspect that motor will cost significantly more. Might look at Bertram Bahia Mar 31s on yachtworld. Good luck.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> Could be fun but WILL be a lot more $ than you think. If you are serious get a survey. You will probably be shocked by what is wrong with the boat. Blisters, stringer integrity, deck delamination , Assume wiring will have to be redone. New electronics and gauges will be 10k if you are going to fish way out offshore. Fuel tank should be pulled . All new hoses. If you are handy you can do a lot (Sylvan) but you are always better off trying to find a boat someone else has redone unless that is the boat you want to keep for a long time. If you go offshore a lot you will soon want bigger. Complete rebuilds used to be 2k per cylinder. Suspect that motor will cost significantly more. Might look at Bertram Bahia Mar 31s on yachtworld. Good luck.


I agree with everything you said except for the Bertram 31 part. I know they look beautiful. I know they get used a lot in the places people vacation. BUT they are NOT a good boat for the Texas coast. They are wet. They pound in any kind of head sea. They have a small bow. They have zero bow flare. I've ridden on the 31' bert several times. I've owned the 29' blackfin. The 29' blackfin is the better tool and machine hands down. Don't get me wrong I love the 31 Bert as a fisherman in a calm far away sea. But on the Texas coast it simply is not the right tool.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I know a boat is not a car, but I have restored many classic cars - including gas engine rebuilding - and am a decent mechanic. So I can do some of this myself - but not much.

Rather thank walk away from it - what about picking up a pair of used diesels with <2000 hrs on them? The PO had a lead on two "replacement" VP engines with gauges and transmissions (TLD60's) for $7,000. And just as an example - not the engines I would necessarily buy, here are two Cummins 6bta's w/ trannys:

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/4821185803.html

Thx
James


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Cummins are defiantly a great motor. But then again get a survey done. Motors, no matter how good their reputations are, are subject to how they have been run and maintained. An engine survey can save you a lot. I'd have no problem with a used set of motors. Just do your homework. Go to www.boatdiesel.com. Tons of motors for sale there. But as stated above, this project is going to cost you way more than you will plan on. I have done a few project boat and it's fun. Now I look for boats that the projects like repower and electronics have already been done. Good luck.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

The Cummins 6bta's are awesome power plants but will have a short death if they were overpropped. Our salt water is dense down here and props MUST be matched to our salinity levels and style of running. Let's face it, there aren't many days you can cruise offshore at your boats true cruising speed. Seas are too steep with less than desirable interval. With that being said they are easy to work on. No computers or BS to fiddle with. I miss the simplicity of the 6bta in my boat.


----------



## salt walker (Jan 11, 2010)

Empty Pockets has given you some good advice. I would remind you that parts for Volvos are expensive. Cummins 6btas are great engines for that boat and it is a great Gulf of Mexico boat. Land N Sea or MidCoast in Aransas Pass both do good work on Cummins.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Having been in and around boats my whole life, including spending a good chunk of it in the marine industry selling, repairing, commissioning power and sail boats, I'd say walk away. As others have said (Weber and Sylvan) it will cost you a lot more than you think. I know the owner of a boat yard who bought a few auction boats that had been damaged so he could rebuild and flip. He did it only twice and that was with him getting all the parts at wholesale and owning the yard to have his guys do the repairs. There are lots of good deals out there on boats that are 'almost' ready. Good luck.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys - here's an update, the boat comes in on Saturday and I found a yard to keep it for $100/mo.

I had a diesel mechanic from Allemand Services go look at a pair of pulled running Volvo TAMD60c's over in LA and they are in good shape. I think I can get the pair for $7,000 and they are drop-ins for my boat. They come w/ the gauge sets and both have good transmissions and twin disc clutches. 2.51:1 ratio and down angle plates.

I'm sure there will be lots of other things that pop up when I actually get the boat...

Cheers
James


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

No idea what rpm volvos turn hope the gear ratio works out. Good luck on the project. Boat projects aren't usually the smartest idea but should be fun and should learn something. We looked at it what's the worst that can happen.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I got the boat in on Saturday and got it unloaded. The most annoying thing I've found so far is that the 1/2 tower was cut off by the PO for some reason. The hull looks solid and I'm moving forward with repowering it w/ the replacement Volvos.

Thanks for the good luck wishes here so far. And for the words of warning too 

Cheers
James


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

It is just a function of money, and will power.

You will have a boat when you are done.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Well the good news is that Elite Diesel boroscoped and ran each of the replacement engines for <30 minutes and they run well.

Cheers
James


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

The top was probably cut for transport, I have seen that alot. Happy to hear the replacement engines are good to go for you.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Making more progress. The engines are out and the bilges are cleaned and ready to re-paint/seal. General condition in there is pretty excellent - here are some progress photos.

My props are pretty dinged up and I will need to get them worked on or replaced. Are these good size and pitch for the Volvo TAMD60c's?

I went by the diesel shop (Elite Diesel) and they are getting the parts to replace my water pumps and clean out the cooling system. So far so good. PS OMG Volvo parts are expensive.

James


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Elite. They are bad *****. Helped us with survey and after the fact almost a year later on a Holiday weekend with simple questions.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Gang, 

It's really too hot to work outside on the boat now.

I got the engines back from Elite and they did an awesome job on them. But as folks predicted here it was a lot of work and $$. Thank goodness I had a couple of cores to pull parts from. It just didn't seem right to pay Elite to paint them, so I decided to wait on painting them or paint them myself.

The wood is now done. The area under the engines has been gel-coated, and the boat is generally cleaned up. I also got new engine mounts and painted the engine supports with POR15. 

I have a lot of hoses to replace now. Like every one... Anyone know a good shop to do the fuel and hydraulic hoses?

Cheers
James


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Those ol' Blackfins sure are sharp looking boats! Thanks for posting all the pics and taking us along for the ride. Keep'em coming James.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I miss mine. 29' FB with Hummin Cummins. 









Before I put the hardtop and radar on. I'll own another one day. Fast and efficient and handled our gulf crud real well. All your work will pay off! Keep up the good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. They are destined to be classics if they are not already.

Capt Disko - if you're looking for another 29FB then you should look at Derek's. It's down in your area and a good price too (in the classifieds here).

Cheers
James


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

jamesw said:


> Thanks guys. They are destined to be classics if they are not already.
> 
> Capt Disko - if you're looking for another 29FB then you should look at Derek's. It's down in your area and a good price too (in the classifieds here).
> 
> ...


That's a nice ride he has but I'd have to have one with Cummins. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a 29 Combi with Cummins 300s and it had a full tower. Boat would scoot, 26-27 knots at 2500 rpms.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a 28 combi with 230 Yanmars. I could run from mansfield to colt, fish all day and run back on less than 100 gallons It was great. I now have a 38 that I have been dealing with getting the engins rebuilt since october.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> I had a 29 Combi with Cummins 300s and it had a full tower. Boat would scoot, 26-27 knots at 2500 rpms.


And it caught the hell outta fish too!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FishRisk said:


> And it caught the hell outta fish too!


Great crew helped.

Had the biggest, best wireman on the coast.


----------

